# Samsung Galaxy Note II



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

This seems a worth a thread of its own seeing as the first version did so well. It's a big fella alright, with an even bigger screen than the first one (it's now 5.5").






Early reviews seem very positive and Gizmodo was impressed: http://gizmodo.com/5945272/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-hands on-bigger-better

More: http://www.samsung.com/global/microsite/galaxynote/note2/


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

> The updated Note 2 is slightly thinner than its predecessor at 9.4mm and packs a 1.6GHz 4+1 processor, 1280×720 Super AMOLED display and runs on the latest Android 4.1 Jelly Bean Android OS.
> 
> Big in size and big on features, the phone also comes with the rather natty S-Pen stylus, S-Beam sharing technology, NFC connectivity and an 8-megapixel camera aroun the back.
> 
> The Note 2 be served up in 16GB, 32GB and 64GB flavours, with a MicroSD card slot allowing additional storage


http://www.wirefresh.com/samsung-galaxy-note-2-gets-uk-pricing-and-release-date/


----------



## elbows (Sep 21, 2012)

You are missing a d near the end of the article. 


> 8-megapixel camera aroun the back


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 21, 2012)

waiting for my upgrade has meant that I missed the note altogether and will be upgrading just in time for the release of the note 2


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

Oooh
Oooh 

Thank goodness I was too poor to get the first one that I REALLY WANTED A LOT.

/subscribed to thread


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> You are missing a d near the end of the article.


I was trying to sound down with the kids.


----------



## 2hats (Sep 29, 2012)

Available tomorrow a day early from Westfield Stratford City apparently before going on UK-wide sale Monday. Some PAYM price plans are already advertised.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 30, 2012)

Very tempted to get one for work. Anyone used a note 1 with viewfinder OS mapping ?
Other option is to look for a discounted old model. Is there a formula for how much price reduction for the out of date version?
Annoying that (I assume) otterbox type cases for note 1 won't fit note 2...


----------



## kazza007 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have only one apple product (iphone 4), and want to get away from the pathetic hype kids being robbed hundreds of pounds for an average phone.

Think a samsung phone will be next...I saw someone with a note, and they're huge.  God knows how this will look.  I like the idea of a big old screen on a phone, to double up as a tablet..but is it too big...people watching you browse over your shoulder or send texts?  Is the galaxy III a more viable option for me?  Just something I'll consider in the future, to get away from the silly hype fanboys.

Is there much difference between the I & 2, and how much are off the peg models for each in a 16gb/32gb?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2012)

The S3 is a good compromise for screen size.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's a video showing off some of its features. It really does look rather good. Good to see some real innovation going on.


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 1, 2012)

editor said:


> Here's a video showing off some of its features. It really does look rather good.* Good to see some real innovation going on.*


Who'd have thunk it. Samsung making great use of a rectangle with rounded corners


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 1, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> Very tempted to get one for work. Anyone used a note 1 with viewfinder OS mapping ?
> Other option is to look for a discounted old model. Is there a formula for how much price reduction for the out of date version?
> Annoying that (I assume) otterbox type cases for note 1 won't fit note 2...


Not with OS mapping but I find the size just perfect for any kind of map navigation, in the car or walking, which is my main reason for using it.  I no longer need to take paper maps when I'm travelling, I find it handy that you can screengrab a Google map and mark on where the hotel is and save it to a desktop so there's no fumbling around or looking stuff up when you step off the metro.  It is also just big enough for me to show and go through my design work with clients, should they ask me about stuff when I don't have my laptop with me. I would deffo get the 2 if I was upgrading.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 3, 2012)

pinkmonkey said:


> Not with OS mapping but I find the size just perfect for any kind of map navigation, in the car or walking, which is my main reason for using it. I no longer need to take paper maps when I'm travelling, I find it handy that you can screengrab a Google map and mark on where the hotel is and save it to a desktop so there's no fumbling around or looking stuff up when you step off the metro. It is also just big enough for me to show and go through my design work with clients, should they ask me about stuff when I don't have my laptop with me. I would deffo get the 2 if I was upgrading.


Did you know that you can download large areas of Google Maps for offline viewing now? Maps -> Menu -> Make available offline


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, that's what I do - then save on the desktop.  I can then scribble my notes on if I want.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a picture - the actual maps, e.g. all the map data for the Berlin area, for instance. Then you don't need Wi-Fi or mobile data access when travelling.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 4, 2012)

just seen an offer on vodafone for a new ipad for £30 a month, and am wondering whether to just go payg on my htc desire z and get one of these instead.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting: An LTE version of the Galaxy Note 2 will be available on both Orange and T-Mobile contracts from 15 October.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

Slashgear love it.



> For some, the original Galaxy Note was a monstrosity: not quite a phone, not quite a tablet, and not standing any chance at all of ending up in their pocket or bag. They’re unlikely to be any more convinced by this refined, faster successor, since the main criticisms are the same: it’s big, it’s heavier than many phones, and it often requires two hands to use it properly.
> 
> Those not immediately turned off by the Note II’s size have a more tempting prospect ahead of them. The new phone offers a bigger display and better pen functionality, not to mention a jump in core performance and – until Samsung can push out OS updates – a newer and more user-friendly version of Android and TouchWiz than its predecessor. It’s nicer to look at and hold, faster in use, and lasts longer; most importantly, it takes greater advantage of the digital pen, something which continues to set the Note II apart from most of the competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2012)

If these rave reviews keep on coming in, I'm going to have a good look at one of these.



> *Samsung Galaxy Note II review*
> 
> *Samsung’s Galaxy Note II is a massive improvement on its predecessor – Matt Warman says he wants one.*
> 
> ...


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/samsung/9590562/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-II-review.html


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2012)

I want one too (still) but just can't stretch to it. Getting by okay with the HTC Desire HD but it is not quite cutting it anymore  

Off contract £500 is not outrageous for a phone of this size/type. However you could get a lot with that amount.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 7, 2012)

I've just realised that it uses a micro-sim.  That annoys me as it prevents emergency swapping the sim into an old phone when the battery runs out option.   Are all posh smart phones using that size sim these days?


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Samsung have just released the source code if you're techie enough to do anything with it:
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/08/samsung-releases-galaxy-note-ii-source-code/


----------



## 2hats (Oct 8, 2012)

Heh. Have just ordered one.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Look forward to your verdict!


----------



## 2hats (Oct 8, 2012)

I played with one the other day in a Phones4U (I think it was) store. Yes, it's a little big but it was impressively fast. Nice vivid display. Am looking forward to being able to swap batteries after several years with various iphones (upcoming flights to Oz+beyond dictate a decent run time for my in flight entertainment) and stuff SD cards with movies, etc.

Don't think I care about the size of the phone and looking somewhat Dom Joly-esque since I so rarely make (or indeed receive) calls on a mobile these days (even then could use a headset). It's all about the data.


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the future of mobiles, for me. Can't see the point in a small screen when the technology is there for your phone to also be a tablet, etc.

Only downside is using it as a camera. There is a point when it becomes too big to hold up to take pics/video with (like those seen holding up their ipads like a big fucking window in front of them).


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> This is the future of mobiles, for me. Can't see the point in a small screen when the technology is there for your phone to also be a tablet, etc.
> 
> Only downside is using it as a camera. There is a point when it becomes too big to hold up to take pics/video with (like those seen holding up their ipads like a big fucking window in front of them).


I'd say this screen is _just about_ as big as you could ever get for using as a camera without looking an utter arse.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

2hats said:


> I played with one the other day in a Phones4U (I think it was) store. Yes, it's a little big but it was impressively fast. Nice vivid display. Am looking forward to being able to swap batteries after several years with various iphones (upcoming flights to Oz+beyond dictate a decent run time for my in flight entertainment) and stuff SD cards with movies, etc.
> 
> Don't think I care about the size of the phone and looking somewhat Dom Joly-esque since I so rarely make (or indeed receive) calls on a mobile these days (even then could use a headset). It's all about the data.


That's true. I imagine I use my S2 as a phone around 1% of the time it's turned on.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> I've just realised that it uses a micro-sim. That annoys me as it prevents emergency swapping the sim into an old phone when the battery runs out option. Are all posh smart phones using that size sim these days?


Yes the market leaders, the Galaxy S3 and the iPhone5 do. You could always get a spare battery for the Samsung which would be a lot smaller than carrying an old phone. HTC went the wrong way with this though in their latest model and adopted the wired in battery system like Apple.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> I'd say this screen is _just about_ as big as you could ever get for using as a camera without looking an utter arse.


 
Yup. I'd agree. It's about as big as can be usefully held or stuck in a pocket (it just fits my jeans - I checked) until such time as alternative display tech delivers (roll-up flexible screens, virtual retinal display, etc).


----------



## Onket (Oct 8, 2012)

My phone is still mainly a phone, but it's been a multi-use item ever since texts were invented, more so when a camera was added, then the internet, etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Another very positive review. 





> Judged by smartphone standards, the Galaxy Note II delivers outstanding battery endurance. Two days of regular, 3G-powered use are a perfectly reasonable expectation from this device. After one 30-hour stint with it — involving Gmail sync, web browsing, multiple phone calls, some limited photography and video playback — I was left with 68 percent of battery power remaining.
> 
> ...the Note II produces crisp, beautifully detailed images on a consistent basis. Closeup photos are particularly pleasing, with the autofocus working quickly and the background gaining a nicely blurred-out appearance.
> 
> ..the S Pen remains head and shoulders ahead of any other first-party stylus solution out there. It’s integrated beautifully into its host device, both physically and in software terms, and offers a high degree of precision without requiring batteries or any special care or attention. It asks for no tradeoffs, its addition to the device is a pure positive.





> Verdict:
> When first announced, the Galaxy Note II looked and felt very much like a supersized Galaxy S III with a slightly fancier stylus attached. After spending some quality time with it, I’ve come to the conclusion that that’s exactly what it is. And that’s a good, nay, a very good thing indeed. The S Pen has matured and improved in subtle but significant ways, while the GS III formula has only been upgraded with a larger battery and an even more generous screen size. At nearly 5 inches, Samsung’s flagship 2012 phone is already too big for a lot of people to comfortably use one-handed, so why should they not opt for the larger, but also more capable, Galaxy Note II?
> 
> Relative to its predecessor, the Galaxy Note II is a clear and unequivocal upgrade. It’s now more powerful, lasts even longer, and ships with the best software that Samsung has yet put on an Android device. It doesn’t feel as characterful or quirky as the original Galaxy Note, and it is indeed festooned with superfluous apps and software presets, but those are small hurdles you can either disable or avoid. The commercial success of the first Galaxy Note came as a surprise, however the same won’t be true of the Galaxy Note II. It represents the best possible marriage of the Note lineage and Samsung’s 2012 technology and is likely to cement the Korean company’s position as the premier Android device maker.


http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/8/3464212/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-review


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

Love this:


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish this thing would stop tempting me, How good do these features sound?


> Earlier we mentioned that Popup Video is available on the Note II, but that isn't the only thing that pops up -- you can do the same thing with Popup Note, which is activated by holding the S Pen button and double-tapping on the screen. This is basically a miniature version of the S Note app, which takes up less than half of the screen real estate. This means you can take notes and watch videos simultaneously. (Popup Browser is also available.) This is the best example of true multitasking that we've ever seen on a smartphone, and there were no lags, coughs, stutters or any sign whatsoever that the quad-core Exynos processor was buckling under the load. If this is only the beginning of what these phablets are capable of with the right engine under the hood, color us impressed.
> ​We're not done quite yet, multitasking fans. Samsung advertises another feature called Multi-Window that parallels -- nay, _exceeds_ -- the aforementioned Popup Note in awesomeness. We recently saw an implementation of this in the Galaxy Note 10.1, and it's back, here in the Note II as Multi-Window. The implementation is a little different this time around, with a long press on the back button brining up a side bar of apps to choose from. On its tablet incarnation, this consisted of a choice of six. This time we have much more to choose from, including YouTube, ChatOn, GMail, Maps, Internet and, well, you get the idea.
> 
> This list is also customizable so you can cut the ones you don't want, and bring your faves to the top. In practice, it works well. We had videos running while we checked our email, and happily scoured Google maps whilst we kept some restaurant reviews open in the other pane.


And here's Engadget's enthusiastic wrap up:


> To answer the question we posed at the beginning of this review, this thing is the real deal, and it's decisively better than the device that began the whole phablet craze. With SIM-free versions starting in the ballpark of £530, it's a bit on the pricey side, but for good reason: it offers best-in-market performance, an S Pen experience that blows its predecessor out of the water, a solid OS in Jelly Bean and plenty of other features that will make this a tempting offer to even the most petite-handed individual. To do so in a package that's actually thinner and narrower than the first Note is a tremendous accomplishment, and one that'll be hard to match. Get ready to have your cake _and _ eat it too.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 8, 2012)

editor said:


> Samsung have just released the source code if you're techie enough to do anything with it:
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/08/samsung-releases-galaxy-note-ii-source-code/


 
that covers the modifications to the OS.  what about the modifications to my apparel... I wouldn't try carrying in my trouser pocket (as current iphone 3GS) but seems fine for a jacket pocket.  But I don't often wear a jacket. Certainly around the house.

Was v tempted by the deals on Three http://store.three.co.uk/view/product/ql_catalog/threecatdevice/2534?priceplan=PAY_MONTHLY&ID=1230  but a neighbour tells me that reception in our road is crap.  Perhaps I'll activate the GiffGaff sim I got some months back... oh shit it's a micro sim...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 8, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 takes a microSIM and Giffgaff offer them (besides you can obviously cut one down to fit anyway).


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

Damn! Another rave review!


> *Verdict: *
> When you get the Note 2 out of its box, your first reaction will be to its enormous size. Some will find it absurd, but those who want a big screen with loads of beautiful detail, a much better battery and some cool pen features will "get" it within 10 minutes of holding it for the first time.
> The Note is a device that shouldn't work. A device that the Koreans dreamt up after too little sleep, and too many energy drinks. But somehow, it's the most captivating phone we've used for a long time. It manages to invalidate the tablet to some extent, because it's big enough to be a powerful media device, but small enough to carry everywhere.
> It isn't a phone for everyone, but those who love gadgets will take to it, and it will change their lives.


http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/6011/samsung-galaxy-note-2-review


----------



## Badgers (Oct 10, 2012)

editor said:


> Damn! Another rave review!


 
Take it you have not ordered yet? 
I give it till Friday.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Take it you have not ordered yet?
> I give it till Friday.


I haven't the spare cash sadly.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

You still got your Galaxy SII, ed?


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> You still got your Galaxy SII, ed?


Yep. Had it for getting on for something like a year and a half now. It's still a fabulous phone.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2012)

Totally agree. I got mine back and am still getting on very well with it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Upgrade day here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

T-Mobile contract ends 04/11/2012 then I am a free agent  

Went to the T-Mobile upgrade options for Samsung and they are offering me the choice of Samsung Galaxy Mini or Samsung Galaxy S II only on my current plan. Paying £26.47 for 600 mins, 500 texts and unlimited data at the moment so doubt I will see the Note II without upping that spend or paying a chunk up front. 

Spoke to an over cheery adviser who said they can't do anything till Monday 15th when they get the handset. Oh well....


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Galaxy SII is top notch mate, tbf.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Galaxy SII is top notch mate, tbf.


 
It is a fine machine indeed but I don't really want that for another 12-18-24 months. 
I have been coveting the Galaxy Note II for some time though and it will be 4G ready so a bit of a plus there. 



> With 4G you can get speeds up to 50MB/s on your Galaxy Note II.


 
http://www.sammobile.com/2012/10/03/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-4g-coming-to-ee-in-uk-on-october-15th/


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It is a fine machine indeed but I don't really want that for another 12-18-24 months. /


 
I would be more than happy with mine for that long.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> I would be more than happy with mine for that long.


 
I would have been happy with one 12-18-24 months ago but times change old chap.


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

Can't see how that's relevant, tbf. Unless you also need to use your phone as a snowboard, maybe.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can't see how that's relevant, tbf. Unless you also need to use your phone as a snowboard, maybe.


 


Onket said:


> This is the future of mobiles, for me.


So you have changed your mind?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

The future. Obviously I mean not now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> The future. Obviously I mean not now.


 
Waiting for the Note III then?


----------



## Onket (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm waiting for my current phone to break. I don't need to get a new one until that happens.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for my current phone to break. I don't need to get a new one until that happens.



I plan to sell mine and use that to pay the first 6 months bills or buy lots of flash accessories for the new toy


----------



## Onket (Oct 14, 2012)

Each to their own.

I'll get a new one when this one packs up. My last phone had buttons.

<edit> A Sony Ericsson K800i.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Each to their own.
> 
> I'll get a new one when this one packs up. My last phone had buttons.



Good stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

I came over all silly so not decided yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to clarify... 
The deal from Three is much better (for me at least) than the Everything Everywhere deal who I am currently with on the Note II but they are a fair way off of 4G? 


> The UK's fourth biggest network - Three - is set to take over part of EE's 4G spectrum, but is not due to do so until September 2013.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19786041



> However, though Three now also has a presence in the 1800MHz band via the two 15MHz blocks it has acquired, it needs Everything Everywhere to fully vacate the two chunks before it can start preparing the infrastructure for 4G services. Under the deal, the seller is not obliged to do that until September 2013. If Everything Everywhere gives permission for Three to take over before that date, then Three could introduce its competing 4G services just a few months after Everything Everywhere's launch. Otherwise, Three's 4G debut is likely to come towards the end of 2013.


 
http://www.zdnet.com/uk/three-cleared-to-prepare-for-4g-takeoff-7000002987/


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2012)

Emailed a chap I know at mobiles.co.uk on this and got this reply: 



> I must advise our deals do change and between us you will find a much better deal just before December.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 21, 2012)

Gonna get one on Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2012)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Gonna get one on Thursday.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

For those on Vodafone... 

Vodafone retention team offered a samsung galaxy note2 free for £25 a month (normally £42).

Unlimited mins/texts and 2GB data, with offered first 3 months unlimited data.


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

You take it?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> You take it?



Not on Vodafone


----------



## Onket (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah. I wrongly thought the deal had been offered to you.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 23, 2012)

It's arrived. Is fast and very pleasing. I shall be quiet for several days whilst I familiarise myself with the little green bot and exhaustively browse the play store. After playing with it for only an hour though it makes one realise what a crippled, nannying ecosystem iOS is (have had only iphones for the last 3+ years). Am loving the stylus and handwriting recognition which is far, far better than I expected. Certainly it's faster for me to input with than using the iphone keypad which had become increasingly irritating to use of late.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2012)

2hats said:
			
		

> It's arrived. Is fast and very pleasing. I shall be quiet for several days whilst I familiarise myself with the little green bot and exhaustively browse the play store. After playing with it for only an hour though it makes one realise what a crippled, nannying ecosystem iOS is (have had only iphones for the last 3+ years). Am loving the stylus and handwriting recognition which is far, far better than I expected. Certainly it's faster for me to input with than using the iphone keypad which had become increasingly irritating to use of late.



Good to hear. I have had a short play with one, it was fast and slick  I am mixed on the stylus but will give it a good go. 

The nannying was my main reason for ditching the iphone. I still liked my iphone time but being able to tweak a mobile suits me better.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2012)

I spend far too long getting my home screen to look just _so_. Could never go back to an iPhone once I'd got used to widgets.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 23, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I still liked my iphone time but being able to tweak a mobile suits me better.


 
The iPhone was alright but feels clumsy, lame and dated compared to this puppy. I increasingly found it frustrating and Apple are just taking the piss now in so many other quarters that I've largely given up with them. Might not even be tempted to root this thing...


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine is here too & I've enjoying the freedom of transferring files without iTunes etc. This is before the arrival of my ordered 64gb card.... I'm looking forward to installing ordnance survey mapping and also getting the hang of the Stylus.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone got a case for theirs yet?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got a case for theirs yet?


As someone who has had their 3GS iphone protected by an Otterbox case for the last 3.5 years I seriously thought about cases... The one available from Samsung is effectively a new back with a hinged screen protector (£30 !!). I've ordered this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009KLH1AC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
but would be interested to hear about others.

The set up (I've used a new GiffGaff a/c was v easy..) but  it does worry me how people are expected to hand over so much data to Google. Was Apple doesn't know about me I guess Google will soon find out!


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> As someone who has had their 3GS iphone protected by an Otterbox case for the last 3.5 years I seriously thought about cases... The one available from Samsung is effectively a new back with a hinged screen protector (£30 !!). I've ordered this one:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009KLH1AC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> but would be interested to hear about others.
> 
> The set up (I've used a new GiffGaff a/c was v easy..) but it does worry me how people are expected to hand over so much data to Google. Was Apple doesn't know about me I guess Google will soon find out!


 
Can you use it as a phone while it's in that case?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can you use it as a phone while it's in that case?


Don't know.. but it's better than the used jiffy bag I'm currently using!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Can you use it as a phone while it's in that case?



You can


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

I kept my Galaxy SII in it's original box for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I kept my Galaxy SII in it's original box for the first couple of weeks.



How did you answer it?


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Guess.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2012)

Onket said:


> Guess.


 
Cut a hole in the box


----------



## Onket (Oct 24, 2012)

Incorrect.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2012)

Yet another rave review:
http://mashable.com/2012/10/24/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-review/

And...



> For those who enjoy “phablets,” this is it. There is none better. HTC may soon introduce a strong challenger in the 5-inches-and-up segment, but until that phone is announced, the Note II has no worthy competition.
> Samsung’s Galaxy Note II picks up where the original Note smartphone left off, and it’s better in almost every way. It’s faster, it’s thinner, the screen is bigger, the battery lasts longer, and the stylus support is significantly improved. Build quality and materials take a step backwards, but none of Samsung’s smartphones really shine in that department and the company still sells more smartphones than any other vendor on the planet.
> At $299.99 and up, the Note II is big investment. When one considers that it is as much a small tablet as it is a large smartphone, however, this double-duty device becomes much more attractive at that price.
> 
> http://bgr.com/2012/10/24/samsung-galaxy-note-ii-review/


----------



## Cribynkle (Oct 24, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> As someone who has had their 3GS iphone protected by an Otterbox case for the last 3.5 years I seriously thought about cases... The one available from Samsung is effectively a new back with a hinged screen protector (£30 !!). I've ordered this one:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B009KLH1AC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> but would be interested to hear about others.
> 
> The set up (I've used a new GiffGaff a/c was v easy..) but it does worry me how people are expected to hand over so much data to Google. Was Apple doesn't know about me I guess Google will soon find out!


 
I've got an original Note and bought the Samsung case for it as I thought that a magnetic clasp might cause problems - is that just me being daft?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 25, 2012)

Cribynkle said:


> I've got an original Note and bought the Samsung case for it as I thought that a magnetic clasp might cause problems - is that just me being daft?


 Does it stop likely damage to the screen if dropped? I assumed that if that fell out of my pocket the flap could easily open and it would hit the ground with no protection.   (( don't try this at home))


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> Incorrect.


 
Bluetooth headset?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 25, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Bluetooth headset?


my brand new note is refusing to talk to my (still working) 3 year old bluetooth headset


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2012)

Quite enjoying the s-pen stylus. Thought it would be a gimmick but it's incredibly handy, well integrated. Handwriting recognition works a treat (for me). It's growing on me but can already input faster than I was on the old jezuz phone. Most things configured now (so many choices compared to iOS which is a good thing for me, might be a pain for others who want to be spoon fed). Just need to sort out a calendar (that doesn't divulge everything I do to uncle google) and generally get used to the 'droid way of doing things. Have pretty much managed to replace iPhone app functionality like-for-like or surpass it. Ordered a cheap gel cover for it until such time as something decent pops up on the market (am not into leather/linen bound filofax-a-like covers).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

2hats said:


> Have pretty much managed to replace iPhone app functionality like-for-like or surpass it.


 


Badgers said:


> Just curious. What killer apps does the iPad/phone offer that Android does not? I have about 30 apps on my phone and use about 10 daily. Since moving from Apple to Android I have not found myself lacking.


 

I posted this on the iPad thread ^


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

mwgdrwg said:


> Bluetooth headset?


 
Nothing as high tech as that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Did you divert it to another phone?


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

I wouldn't know how to do that.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> I wouldn't know how to do that.


 
1. Touch Menu.
2. Touch Settings.
3. Touch Call.
4. Touch Call Forwarding.
5. Touch Call Type i.e. Voice/Video
6. Touch Condition i.e. Always forward, Forward when busy.
7. Enter Number.
8. Touch Enable.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 25, 2012)

2hats said:


> Just need to sort out a calendar (that doesn't divulge everything I do to uncle google) .


 
Having migrated 3200 contacts from iphone to Android via Google Mail I'm keen not to let Google know my diary as well... .any recommendations?  

I realised yesterday that I've only used it on wifi and my GiffGaff APN settings not working cos I can't get the green button off the O2 APNs.  Are you on GG ?  I've put a query on GG website.


----------



## Onket (Oct 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 1. Touch Menu.
> 2. Touch Settings.
> 3. Touch Call.
> 4. Touch Call Forwarding.
> ...


 
The box would have been in the way.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2012)

Onket said:


> The box would have been in the way.


 
Gotcha


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> Having migrated 3200 contacts from iphone to Android via Google Mail I'm keen not to let Google know my diary as well... .any recommendations?


 
Not yet - am still working on that one. Kies managed to sync ~80% of my contacts and the rest I sorted out by hand (opportunity to tidy up the contacts - it's not a work phone - if I had that many, erm, friends, for business I guess I would just do it via some disposable google account then nuke that afterwards).

Might be possible with CalenGoo but am still fighting with it (one thing I'm not impressed by as regards the Play Store is the comedy 15 min refund time limit for evaluating an app).



> I realised yesterday that I've only used it on wifi and my GiffGaff APN settings not working cos I can't get the green button off the O2 APNs. Are you on GG ? I've put a query on GG website.


 
Sorry - am on EE and no issues at all (they even managed to port my old number the day before the previous contract was up). It appears to have picked up the correct settings from day one and has been whizzing along ever since (seems it was sent out already setup for the network as I didn't have to do any of the activate and wait for a SMS or two, delete them, then power cycle malarky as has always been the case in the past).

Would like an option to have GPRS only to save even more battery (most of the day I only need data to trickle in - in fact if it had an intelligent mode to jump to 3/4G where available when I pick it up/start using it but dropped down to 2G otherwise that would be handy). Seems you can only have 3G or 2/3/4G.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2012)

Very impressed. I had a Dell Streak and it always felt clunky and cumbersome, whereas this doesn't.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's how to advertise the "Buffet Of Awesome" Note. Possibly.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm due an upgrade Dec 11...Will probably take the plunge with one of these...

I actually like the idea of browin with the styluse - I have clumsy fingers and the Sony Ericsson 900i or whatever it was (the last major-ish phone that had a stylus) will rank as my favourite phone form ever


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Ted Striker said:
			
		

> I'm due an upgrade Dec 11...Will probably take the plunge with one of these...
> 
> I actually like the idea of browin with the styluse - I have clumsy fingers and the Sony Ericsson 900i or whatever it was (the last major-ish phone that had a stylus) will rank as my favourite phone form ever



I think that the pricing will be more competitive closer to Christmas. Spoke to a mobile company who confirmed as much last week.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

Ted Striker said:


> I actually like the idea of browin with the styluse


 
It's grown on me. Am finding it very quick to use especially with the continuous input keyboard.

Have had it a week and the only thing I think I can fault it on so far is the positioning of the power/sleep/lock button. Being opposite the volume rocker one can tend to squeeze that instead. Would have been easier to operate if on the top of the device as you could get purchase across the width of the case whereas that's not really possible lengthways. But a minor annoyance really.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2012)

2hats said:


> It's grown on me. Am finding it very quick to use especially with the continuous input keyboard.
> 
> Have had it a week and the only thing I think I can fault it on so far is the positioning of the power/sleep/lock button. Being opposite the volume rocker one can tend to squeeze that instead. Would have been easier to operate if on the top of the device as you could get purchase across the width of the case whereas that's not really possible lengthways. But a minor annoyance really.



I'm used to it from the S2, so I'm finding it pretty faultless at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

Suppose that given the size it is good to be able to hold in one hand and use stylus with the other? 

I really did not use the stylus for writing on the Sony p900 but did use it for navigating about. That said the p900 was a lot smaller and easier to grip.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Suppose that given the size it is good to be able to hold in one hand and use stylus with the other?


 
Well it's the only way you can use the stylus 

Yes, it feels quite comfortable to write with that way.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

I was getting at the fact the phone must be quite big with the 'two thumb typing' style?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I was getting at the fact the phone must be quite big with the 'two thumb typing' style?


 
Oh yes - no more two thumbing for me. Never felt 'quite' right anyway. I tend to use the one finger (or stylus) swipe approach now. Much faster to input (feels more natural too) and almost certainly less likely to cause some sort of joint/tendon issues in the longer term.

The fact that (well for me at least) the continuous swipe input method seems to have a very low typo rate helps. I suspect I can already input some words faster this way than I could actually write them on paper. As days pass and I get more used to it I suspect I'll be able to enter pretty much any sentence faster than I could ever (now) write legibly (and that's legible to me, let alone anyone else).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

2hats said:


> Oh yes - no more two thumbing for me. Never felt 'quite' right anyway. I tend to use the one finger (or stylus) swipe approach now. Much faster to input (feels more natural too) and almost certainly less likely to cause some sort of joint/tendon issues in the longer term.
> 
> The fact that (well for me at least) the continuous swipe input method seems to have a very low typo rate helps. I suspect I can already input some words faster this way than I could actually write them on paper. As days pass and I get more used to it I suspect I'll be able to enter pretty much any sentence faster than I could ever (now) write legibly (and that's legible to me, let alone anyone else).


 
Good news ^ 

Are you using the standard keyboard then? I use Swiftkey at the moment, did have a play with Swype but preferred the former.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Are you using the standard keyboard then? I use Swiftkey at the moment, did have a play with Swype but preferred the former.


 
Just the standard Samsung keyboard in Jellybean on this kit with 'continuous input' enabled. Seems to work a treat (for me). You can switch between swipe (with finger or stylus), individual (thumb or finger driven) keypresses and stylus/finger handwriting recognition as you see fit (even in the same sentence, should you so wish).


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

So here's one other minor niggle - I have alternate language keyboards enabled (I need Greek letters often enough for it to be useful to have such a keyboard option) but in using continuous input aka swipe one accidentally activates the other keyboard from time to time (to change keyboards one swipes along the length of the space bar).

But like I say - minor annoyance. Overall it just works (which is more than can be said of certain competitors recently) and is almost indistinguishable from witchcraft.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2012)

2hats said:


> Overall it just works (which is more than can be said of certain competitors recently) and is almost _*indistinguishable from witchcraft*_.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 30, 2012)

had mine for 5 days now... there's so much to like about this phone. 
Only thing that's annoying me (changing from iphone 3GS) is that it's more complicated to mute.  Iphone had a physical switch so you can turn it off in a meeting without people noticing.
Just getting to grips with the camera now... so many options etc. it will probably replace Canon ixus I normally carry with me.  I've also got a 64GB SD card for it so it really is like a mobile office.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 30, 2012)

ChrisD said:


> had mine for 5 days now... there's so much to like about this phone.
> Only thing that's annoying me (changing from iphone 3GS) is that it's more complicated to mute.  Iphone had a physical switch so you can turn it off in a meeting without people noticing.
> Just getting to grips with the camera now... so many options etc. it will probably replace Canon ixus I normally carry with me.  I've also got a 64GB SD card for it so it really is like a mobile office.



To be fair the volume rocker is good enough to (un)mute quickly. The camera works a treat including the best shot,  shutter fire on smile and panorama options. Just got a 64GB card myself so am about to populate Viewranger with the entire OSGB map set


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2012)

This phone is immense. Best gadget I've ever had. It's made my iPad redundant, so I'll be selling that. I never really use the stylus, so can't comment on how much that adds, but the screen size and quality is just so usable. Even using the S2 feels a little awkward now.


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

Latest US advert. I guess by using a giant sized guy the phone doesn't look so big!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

I had a proper go on the Note II this weekend and was mightily impressed. I can't really justify buying one seeing as I have the S2 and Nexus 7, but I loved the 'hover' feature and the stylus. 

Despite its mahoosive size, it's selling well too - Samsung say they've shifted 5 million already.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 26, 2012)

You get used to the size very quickly. Doesn't feel remotely cumbersome, unlike the Dell Streak.

It's an exceptional phone. I love it.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 26, 2012)

It's probably great if you're a 'business type on the go' I guess, but for your average phone user i fail to see the point and you look a bit daft. In fact it reminds me of this!


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's probably great if you're a 'business type on the go' I guess, but for your average phone user i fail to see the point and you look a bit daft. In fact it reminds me of this!


An awful lot of smartphone users don't actually use the phone bit that much - so while they may look a bit silly on a call, for most of the time they're enjoying an indefinitely superior browsing, emailing, gaming etc etc experience.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 26, 2012)

Barking_Mad said:


> It's probably great if you're a 'business type on the go' I guess, but for your average phone user i fail to see the point and you look a bit daft. In fact it reminds me of this!



Na, it doesn't look that daft at all. It's big, but not that big.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 4, 2012)

Was playing with one of these. Seemed quite good. Size wasn't a problem (I have giant ape hands) and I can see the attraction of the huge screen, memory card slot etc.

Feels so horribly plastic next to the wife's iPhone 4s though (a bit less impressed with the iPhone 5 build quality)

Do any Note 2 owners have build quality issues? If so what happened when you tried to get them fixed?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 5, 2012)

Had mine 5 weeks and very happy with it.  Still not using the stylus properly yet and not enough time to rearrange the screen widgets to my satisfaction.  Case very good too (see post 73).  Still prefer the mute switch on iphone (can't silence it without looking at phone: which it rude if you're talking to sometime). Although I haven't filled the 64GB card I'm about to get a cable so that I can plug in other memory devices.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 24, 2013)

Note III (3) release September 2013 then? 

http://m.digitaltrends.com/mobile/galaxy-note-3-and-galaxy-tab-3-rumored-for-ifa-2013/

As for the Galaxy Note 3’s tech specs, SamMobile’s anonymous insider had nothing to say on the subject, but this news comes soon after another report indicated the third incarnation of Samsung’s smartphone/tablet hybrid would boast a 5.9-inch display. This would make it almost half an inch larger than Galaxy Note 2’s screen, and just over an inch smaller than the company’s smallest tablet.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 13, 2013)

I've just ordered one 

£26 pm with unlimited data, texts and 500 mins on T-Mobile. Little worried about the sheer size of the thing, but I remember thinking that about the current phone and its 4.3" screen seems pretty tiny these days.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 13, 2013)

Size is fine. Best phone on the market. I love mine.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm quite looking forward to a phone with decent battery life if nothing else. I'm guessing this and the S3 are being discounted at the moment because of the S4, but that's going to be a while before it drops in price.

Have you got a case for it ChrisFilter? It seems pretty flimsy, so thinking it might be worth spending a bit more then the £2 I did on the HTC.

Also has anyone rooted it/put a new rom on it? I'm guessing options will be limited as someone would have to bake all the S Pen stuff in to one, not sure how much I'll use that yet anyhow.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 14, 2013)

case is essential imo.

battery life on it is fine and its size isn't an issue once you get used to it.

love mine


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't have a case. I never use the stylus but the manufacturer rom is fine for me so have never felt the need to root it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

Arrived this morning, still not sure about carrying the dam thing, but I'm getting used to the screen size very quickly. Nice for example to be able to look at full page of urban without having to zoom to read thread titles. Updated to latest android and firmware when I plugged it in. 

Very glad I got a case, can't believe how thin the battery cover is and how much it flexed when I put the battery. I'm sure it's fine, but coming from HTC it feels odd. Despite being much bigger it weighs less then my Desire HD. Buttons are confusing the heck out of me being in the "wrong" place and having a phsyical buttom for home, but will get used it.

Do I really need to install their Kies software on my PC...I've plugged it in and it's not showing as two  USB devices like I'd expect.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

Seems really odd that such a big device needs micro sim.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Apr 16, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Arrived this morning, still not sure about carrying the dam thing, but I'm getting used to the screen size very quickly. Nice for example to be able to look at full page of urban without having to zoom to read thread titles. Updated to latest android and firmware when I plugged it in.
> 
> Very glad I got a case, can't believe how thin the battery cover is and how much it flexed when I put the battery. I'm sure it's fine, but coming from HTC it feels odd. Despite being much bigger it weighs less then my Desire HD. Buttons are confusing the heck out of me being in the "wrong" place and having a phsyical buttom for home, but will get used it.
> 
> Do I really need to install their Kies software on my PC...I've plugged it in and it's not showing as two USB devices like I'd expect.


 
I've never used the Kies software, it just doesn't work, for me, anyway, I drag and drop my files and all my contacts and email is stored by Google/gmail, so there's not much point to me in backing up.  
You will soon get used to the size - I love my Note - just been on a business trip, took only that, no laptop, no ipad.  Loaded it with mags, tunes and books for the journey - I don't think I'd go back to a standard sized phone.


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2013)

I have never bothered with kies air but the std product allows you to synch with outlook etc.

1st thing I did btw was to enable swipe to make input easier (this also works well with the stylus)


----------



## 2hats (Apr 16, 2013)

I find Kies works sometimes, sometimes it doesn't. And not all features work.

So I tend to use Airdroid to move stuff around.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

It's appeared in exporer, so think I can safely delete Kies. 

I've already switched over to Swift Key (which also supports it).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

Can anyone suggest a free paint app to use with the pen? Seems a bit odd there isn't one included.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok this is ranks alongside an SSD for the coolest tech purchase in the last five years. 

I was bit fucked of with the HD dying, thinking this gen would only give me an incremental upgrade, but it's cool as fuck. It's many times faster then my netbook.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah. It's bad ass.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 23, 2013)

Think it's quite funny that my phone loads Web pages way faster then the shit work laptop I'm using. 

Also liking that I normally have around 50 percent battery by end of day... Very nice for a smartphone. 

Think the main thing I'd change though is a actual button for home, seems sluggish compared to everything else, but it's relative and worried that it will be the bit that wares out.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 24, 2013)

I almost bought one of these yesterday, as my Galaxy Nexus has slowed to a crawl. I would definitely want the LTE version if I'm going for a two year contract, which is a bit more expensive - £29 on 3 for 500 minutes, unlimited data and unlimited messages. Is it too late to buy now though? The Note III will probably be out within the next three months and I'm worried I'll be stuck a generation behind.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2014)

Although there are much newer phones out there, I'm still impressed by mine when I have a play with somebodies new toy. The Note 4 may tempt me, but it will be a long way of till they drop to a price I'll pay. Anyway mine has suffered the aging smartphone problem, a degraded battery. I totally hammer it still and it's started to get frustrated. Tried a cheap one and they really aren't worth it. 

Just had a brand new genuine Samsung battery in the post. Not cheap, but I'm looking forward to having epic battery life back!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Sep 30, 2014)

Still using my Note 1 ! It's as slow as fuck though so when I get time I'll try and root it. I'm on a cheap sim only deal now so I don't want to upgrade. I've three batteries for mine and a charger.


----------

